# alfine 8 roller bearing explosion



## mntbkr68 (Apr 26, 2008)

i have a alfine 8 with 4 months riding and it seized up while shifting under no load ...so i took it apart and the smaller roller bearing came out in peices along with a small 2 inch spring when removing it from the hub housing...has anyone seen this before?can i buy these 2 parts and reinstall them...or do i need to buy the whole internal drive shaft???
thanks


----------



## steve-o-nz (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks like you have a roller clutch gone kaput there, you should be able to buy the subassembly it is part of, check out petracycles (sorry, cant post links, just google them) looks like you still need to buy most of the main gear set though, the 8 doesn't break down into as many pieces as the 11

It's a pity you wont be able to get just the clutch itself, but still might ed up cheaper than replacing all the internals


----------



## rebuilt13 (Jul 31, 2007)

If that is the bearing on the drive side of the hub, it should be orderable as a drive unit. The part number should be Y-37L 98020. I would get in touch with a shimano dealer and see if it is warranty or find out what the cost of it is. Good luck!


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

X2 what rebuilt13 suggested, get a hold of Shimano and see if there is warranty coverage on it. My Alfine 8 is hinky too and will be contacting them myself, not too impressed with the hub honestly.


----------

